# Joseph Holbrooke's chamber music



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I've spent enough time with Holbrooke's works to be able to say they are above decent. I have returned to them enough times to say they are now warm friends of mine.

To anyone looking for lesser-heard chamber music (late romantic) I can highly recommend Holbrooke. His chamber works are rarely dull and somewhat unique for their fullness of orchestral color.

The Clarinet Quintet is a must. (CPO disc is what I have)

Holbrooke: Chamber music (on Marco Polo) would also be an excellent addition to any chamber music trove.

(However, I havn't heard anymore of his chamber works besides these two CDs.)

Any other Holbrooke fans?
Any other CD's I ought to hear?


----------

